

W3C working group will shelve Web Intents - Udo
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-web-intents/2013May/0000.html

======
dragonwriter
The linked email is a call for consensus which, if adopted, would have the
effect of the headline, but neither it nor any of the replies currently
indicate that that proposal has been adopted, so the headline seems
premature/overstated.

~~~
Udo
Traffic on the Web Intents mailing list has been low for the last few months.
Browser and website adoption has stagnated. The spec has become huge and
unwieldy, and has drifted widely out of scope. Participants have moved on to
other things. The group has recognized this and I think the Nokia people are
right to assume that _if_ WebIntents comes back one day, it will probably be
with a wholly different approach. This is not premature in my opinion, it's
just the official recognition of the project's state. There is no reason to
believe the shelving will not occur, since it's being proposed by the people
who are actually in charge of working out the spec.

I would love to be wrong, but that doesn't look likely. Compare the fanfare
when WI was announced to the level of public interest now.

~~~
dragonwriter
I'm not saying I think that the headline is _wrong_ about what the path is,
just that it is overstated as a description of the content of the email it
links to. I haven't really been following WI all that closely, but my
impression of the state of the project matches yours.

------
josteink
So they shelve something truly awesome and with massive promise, while they
keep pushing ahead with Web-DRM which _everyone_ external to the process has
been utterly negative about.

W3C has sold itself to Hollywood and it has/will cost them their reputation,
and ultimately their stewardship of the _open_ web.

We need someone else to stand up and talk for the best of the web now.

